# New to the area



## Tmaree (Apr 28, 2021)

Hey guys!

I’m new to the Harrisburg area and am looking forplaces to search for morales. I know places you look are kind of secretive but if you can point me in the general direction I can look that would be greatly appreciated. This is something Iused to do with my dad and I kind of want to get back into it.


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels (May 5, 2018)

Tmaree said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I’m new to the Harrisburg area and am looking forplaces to search for morales. I know places you look are kind of secretive but if you can point me in the general direction I can look that would be greatly appreciated. This is something Iused to do with my dad and I kind of want to get back into it.


Welcome to the Forum @Tmaree ! Its a Great resource to learn from and get a sense of the morel season. Tips and general knowledge can be had by reading past year(s) threads and other state's forums following the seasons progression. Hope other members can chime in from your area. Glad your getting back into 🍄 & Happy Hunting out there!!


----------



## Invisible Savage (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi @Tmaree. Also from the harrisburg area. Look in low laying areas (such as flood areas) that don’t hold water but has moist soil. Elm, ash, sycamore, poplar, and apple are the usual go to trees to search around. The morels feed off of the roots of these trees and in return they help the trees draw water and nutrients from the soil more easily.


----------



## Invisible Savage (Apr 18, 2018)

Day 1


----------



## Invisible Savage (Apr 18, 2018)

Day 2


----------



## Invisible Savage (Apr 18, 2018)

Day 3


----------

